# 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern



## Fetter Barsch (24. März 2014)

Hallo, was würdet ihr bei diesen Gewässern für eine Rutenlänge nehmen (wegen Bewuchs und Wurfweite)?
Eher eine 2,40er (bzw. 2,50) oder eine 2,70er? 

Sohland Stausee: 

http://www.finde-dein-erlebnis.de/pics/uploads/stausee-sohland_81.jpg

http://www.finde-dein-erlebnis.de/pics/uploads/stausee-sohland_61.jpg

http://www.oberer-gasthof-wilthen.de/media/stausee sohland.jpg

Karlsdorf Rückhaltebecken:

https://www.smul.sachsen.de/ltv/img/HRB_Karlsdorf.jpg

https://www.smul.sachsen.de/ltv/img/HRB_Goeda.jpg

http://www.demitz-thumitz.de/tl_fil...vom Ort/Karlsdorf/Stausee Karlsdorf_klein.jpg


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Musst du für dich ganz allein rausfinden was dir besser liegt. Da hat jeder so seine eigenen Macken, aber wenn ich an deiner Stelle dort Angeln wollte würde ich zu einer 2,40-2,50m oder sogar noch um einiges Kürzer greifen wenn du Bäume über dir hast, die dich beim Wurf und Drill bzw, beim Einholen behindern. Im Gegenteil dazu würde ich eher zu einer 2,70-3,00m greifen wenn ich wie dort auf einigen Bildern zu sehen ist über dichten Uferbewuchs rüber muss. Wenn dort keine Bäume über dir sind , denke ich das du da mit den längeren Ruten besser bedient bist. Für den Drill wirst du dich ja wohl eh durch das Buschwerk kämpfen müssen. Auch sind die längeren Ruten eher für Kanalkanten und weite Steinpackungen besser, weil du damit leichter über die Bodenhindernisse hinwegkommst und nicht ganz so schnell mit deinem Köder hängenbleibst.


----------



## olaft64 (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Nach Deinen Bildern hast Du "den Rücken frei" und kannst vernünftig ausholen. Kannst mit Wurfweite aufgrund der Gewässergröße was anfangen (landest nicht im Schilfgürtel am gegenüberliegenden Ufer). Kannst mit längerer Rute einen Fisch besser kontrollieren. 

 Also für mich 2,70m. Du wirst aber genauso viele mit guten Argumenten für 2,40m finden :m. Deshalb am besten konkretes Rutenmodell und Verwendungszweck (Gummi, Wobbler etc.) mit nennen.

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Wenn Du es ganz genau wissen willst, ermittle es:

Nimm etwas Stangenartiges, das sich auf 2,40 m und 2,70 m ausziehen lässt. Alternativ Stöcke zurechtsägen etc.

Dann nimmst Du das mit zu Deinen bevorzugten Angelstellen und schaust testwedelnderweise, wie Du damit zurechtkommst. Macht natürlich nur an den Waldstellen Sinn.

Alternativ natürlich bereits vorhandene Ruten mitnehmen (falls in passender Vergleichslänge vorhanden).

Für die oben komplett freien Stellen mit Untenrum-Bewuchs ganz klar ne 2,70er - Du musst über das Gesträuch hinweg und hast genug Platz zum freien Ausholen.

Da kannst Du Dirs wurfweitenmäßig ungehindert geben.

Wie dicht der Baumbewuchs ist, kann man anhand der Bilder leider etwas schlecht feststellen.

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit zum Waten hättest, könntest Du auch mit ner längeren Rute VOR die Bäume latschen (falls erlaubt, Wassertiefe geeignet usw.).

Kommt ganz drauf an, WO Du da genau angeln willst. Theoretisch bräuchtest Du optimalerweise beide Längen 

Eine 2,40er ist jedoch eine gute Universallänge, wenns etwas vegetationsreicher von oben und von seitlich wird, während an den freien Stellen trotzdem noch ordentlich weit gepeitscht werden kann.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Na ja, eigentlich würde ich beim Sohländer Stausee hauptächlich bei den Bäumen angeln.
Beim Rückhaltebecken Karlsdorf würde ich eigentlich auch an den Bäumen angeln, dort ist es aber nicht so stark bewachsen wie in Sohland.


----------



## racoon (25. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Zum Stippfischen wäre mir die Rutenlänge viel zu kurz, da würde ich 8 Meter und länger nutzen. Beim Feedern greife ich standardmäßig zu 4,20 oder 4,50 Meter. Karpfen mit Festbleimontagen - dass klappt mit 3,60 oder 3,90 ganz gut. Winklepicker gibts in Längen ab rund 1,80 Meter - auch mit denen kann man gut angeln. Bei einer Matchrute greife ich je nach Wassertiefe zu Modellen bis 5,20 Meter, da kommt es dann darauf an, ob ich mit Laufmontagen angele oder feststehend.
Spinnruten stehen in Längen von 1,80 Meter bis 2,70 Meter im Keller und werden bei mir nach Einsatzbereich gewählt.

Diese Aufzählung könnte man ewig weiterführen, konkrete Empfehlungen kann Die niemand geben, so lange weder Zielfisch noch Methoden bekannt sind. Finde es sehr sonderbar, dass Du trotzdem Längenempfehlungen bekommst.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Ich kann mich ganz klar Riesenangler anschließen. 
Was nicht bedeutet das die anderen Aussagen falsch sind!!!!
Hier hast du schon viele Tips bekommen um dir die Auswahl zu vereinfachen. 

Wenn du viel durch Wälder und Sträucher musst 2,40 und wenn der Platz da ist wie auf den Bildern dann ne 3,05 Rute.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

@ racoon : Hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben.|rolleyes

Ich wollte auf Hecht mit Wobbler und Gufi spinnangeln.

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch, das ich trotzdem so viele Antworten bekommen hab.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Wir sind wohl alle eingefleischte Raubfischangler und da kommt nichts anderes in Frage...  ;-p


----------



## nostradamus (26. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Hi,

hör auf sie, sie haben recht! 

Nosta

ps: schönes Gewässer!


----------



## SchleppLugi (26. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

2,40 ist vollkommen ausreichend.

Gerade wenn du jetzt nicht einen mörderteuren Stecken kaufst nimm ihn lieber etwas kürzer dann ist er nicht ganz so schwabelig.

LG Christian


----------



## Daniel SN (27. März 2014)

*AW: 2,40m oder 2,70m bei diesen Gewässern*

Diese Ansicht kann ich überhaupt nicht teilen....!!!!


----------

